# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  ''şu Öılgın Türkler''i

## atoybil

''şu üılgın Türkler''i ''derin devlet'' yazdırsa ne olur?...............Aslan Tekin

Yalçın Küçük''ün ipiyle kuyuya iniyorlar. Eğer Yalçın Küçük''ün bütün dedikleri doğruysa, Türkiye''nin neredeyse yarısı Sebataycı''dır. Birçok kişinin adından, soyadından, ilk heceden, son heceden yola çıkarak "Dönme" demişti. üok kişi Yalçın Küçük''e itiraz etti. şimdi ise bakıyorum, gazeteler, Yalçın Küçük''ün sözlerine itibar edip Turgut üzakman''ın "şu üılgın Türkler" kitabını MİT''in yazdırdığını söylüyorlar.ğ 
Yalçın Küçük çok zeki bir adamğ Bu sıra adından bahsetmiyorlardı. Hemen kendisini öne çıkardı. 
"şu üılgın Türkler"i okumadım, okumayacağım dağ Popüler tarihçileri zaten okumamğ Hakikate dayandıktan sonra popüler tarihçilere her zaman ihtiyacımız vardır. Turgut üzakman, "Yıllarca belge topladım, bu belgeleri kuru tarih bilgisi içinde yazmak istemedim, öyle bir havada yazayım ki herkes okusun" diyor. Bu da bir yolğ Neden cephe alıyorsunuz?ğ Neden çok satmasını kıskanıyorsunuz?
Biz tarih şuurunu Turhan Tan''ın (1886-1939), Abdullah Kozanoğlu''nun (1906-1966), Feridun Fazıl Tülbentçi''nin (1912-1982) kitaplarından aldık. Fazla hayaliydi.
(Atsız''ı, Mustafa Necati Sepetçioğlu''nu bu kategoriye sokmuyorum. üünkü ikisi de edebiyatçıdır ve hakkını vererek yazmıştır. İki yazarımızın eserlerini tarihi roman olarak değil, edebiyat eserleri olarak okumuşumdur.) 
Bu tarihi roman yazarları içinde en meşhuru Abdullah Ziya Kozanoğlu''dur. Kendisi mimardı. Kitaplarını, müteahhitlik ederken, fırsat buldukça, dinlenme sırasında, seyahat anında bir hobi olarak yazmıştırğ Nesillerimiz bu isimlere yine de medyundurğ Hiç olmazsa okuma alışkanlığı kazandırmışlardır. Bu tarihi roman yazarlarımızın kitapları, arkadaşlarla, Teksas-Tomiks değiştirir gibi değiştirmekten nasıl yıpranmıştı!
Yine de bahsettiğim bu yazarlarımızı bilboard yazarlarıyla karşılaştırın; daha güçlü olduklarını görürsünüz. Bilboard yazarlarından biri büyük reklamlarla "iri" gazetemizin pazar ilavesine transfer oldu. İlk yazısını bir göreyim, dedimğ Aile boyu "yazar"ın bu yazısını "Dil Meselesi"nde, bir seri tetkikin içinde ele alacağımğ Türkçe''sinin nasıl döküldüğünü göreceksiniz.

* * * 
Gazetecilerimize şaşıyorumğ Demiş-dediyle bir kişi hakkında hüküm veriyorlar. Hadi MİT mensubu Turgut üzakmanğ Ne değişecek? Neyi ispat edeceksiniz? Turgut üzakman "resmi idloji"ye gönülden bağlılığını bildiregelmiştir. "Resmi ideloji"nin de neyi gizlediği, neyi öne çıkardığı zaten biliniyor. Bunu mu ispat etmeye çalışacaksınız?!
Meselenin gayriciddilğini şuradan anlayın:
Yalçın Küçük, Ankara''da bir yemekteymiş. Diyor ki: 
"Masadaki herkes ''şu üılgın Türkler''i almıştı. 4-5 kişiydik ve hepsi, Abdüllatif şener Bey hariç ''aldık, bıraktık'' dedi. O da henüz okumaya başlamamıştı, ''Madem öyle, ben de okumayayım.'' dedi." 
Bunlar söylenecek sözler mi?!
Yazar İstiklal Harbimizi bir roman rahatlığı içinde anlattığını söylüyorsa, siz edebiyatı ve yazarın maksadı tarihi vakıayı vermekse, yanlışları üzerinde durursunuz. Yanlışı varsa doğrusunu siz yazar, hepimiz öğreniriz. (Ciddiyetle bunu yapanlar da var. Mesela; Prof. Dr. şükrü Hanioğlu, Zaman, 27 Ekim 2005.)

* * * 
Tarık Buğra''nın ünlü romanı "Küçük Ağa"da tarih yanlışı vardı. (Yücel üakmaklı''nın çektiği filmi de artık klasikleşmiştir.) Bu yanlışlık tespit edildikten sonra sanırım düzeltildi. Tarih yanlışı veya başka yanlışlar, bir romanın değerine ne derece etki eder? Tarık Buğra''nın tarih yanlışı kitabın edebi değerini düşürdü mü?
Turgut üzakman, İstiklal Harbinin hangi şartlarda kazanıldığını ve kimin nasıl fedakarlık gösterdiğini genç nesillere anlatmak istemiştir. Yine gazetelerde bahsedildiğine göre "dini" doku çok geride bırakılmıştır. Bu dokuyu da tamamlayan yazarlarımız var.
Bu kadar insan Turgut üzakman''ı "resmi idaloji"ye bir temel kazandırdığı için okumuyorlar; Türkiye''nin şu anda içinde bulunduğu şartları dikkate alarak "milli" hassasiyet gösteriyorlar. Kitap yüz binlerce basılmışsa, bunun sebebi üzerinde durmalıyız asıl.

----------

